# Mid Michee Bowmen



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know if they're doing their winter leagues? Seems like they haven't updated their website in a bit. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information eng


----------



## Pjrol (Dec 24, 2004)

Sorry about the web site. We are running a spot league on Monday night at 7 and a spot league on Wednesday at 10.00 AM. Animal rounds on Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday at 7. Also a animal round on Thursday morning at 10.00am. Kids league on Friday evening.


----------

